# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] EUTELSAT ή  EUROBIRD είναι το ίδιο;

## linux

Καλημέρα,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ο δορυφόρος EUTELSAT και ο EUROBIRD είναι δύο  διαφορετικοί δορυφόροι απλά είναι για τον οτε tv ή είναι ένας δορυφόρος  με δύο ονόματα; Όπως πχ ο Hotbird είναι για την συνδρομιτική NOVA.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ezizu

Eutelsat είναι βασικά μια εταιρία που διαχειρίζεται κάποιους δορυφόρους.
Νομίζω ότι οι Eurobird έχουν μετονομαστεί σε Eutelsat (προφανώς λόγω της συνώνυμης εταιρίας που τους διαχειρίζεται) πλέον. 

Ο OTE TV εκπέμπει από τον δορυφόρο Eutelsat 9B (στις 9 μοίρες ανατολικά : http://www.lyngsat.com/Eutelsat-9B.html ) , η NOVA εκπέμπει από τον δορυφόρο Eutelsat Hotbird 13B (στις 13 μοίρες ανατολικά : http://www.lyngsat.com/Eutelsat-Hot-Bird-13B.html).
Λεπτομέρειες και πληροφορίες γενικά με τους δορυφόρους και τα κανάλια που εκπέμπουν αυτοί, θα βρεις στο παρακάτω Link:

http://www.lyngsat.com/index.html

----------

Papas00zas (05-06-16)

----------


## manolo

Όπως τα λέει ο Σήφης..

----------


## gate7

Και ο  Eutelsat 3 είναι για digea tv?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## ezizu

> Και ο  Eutelsat 3 είναι για digea tv?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Ακριβώς. 
Πιο συγκεκριμένα, στον Eutelsat 3B (στις 3,1 μοίρες ανατολικά)  είναι τα κανάλια της DIGEA : 
http://www.lyngsat.com/Eutelsat-3B.html

----------


## gate7

Θα με βοηθούσε πολύ και ένα σχήμα για να καταλάβω πάνω κάτω από που ξεκινούν οι μοίρες. Βρήκα αυτή τη φωτογραφία αλλά και πάλι μπερδεύομαι γιατί σε άλλη φωτογραφία τα βλέπω αλλιώς ή εκτός απλά αν είναι από την ανάποδη πλευρά και είναι το ίδιο.

multifeedsetup65cm-logo.jpg 4. Multifeed Central 9E.1.jpg

----------


## manolo

Στη πρώτη εικόνα φαίνεται πολύ ωραία η διάταξη. Όπως βλέπεις τα LNB (και όχι τον ανακλαστήρα) όσο πιο ανατολικά είναι ο δορυφόρος τόσο πιο δεξιά τοποθετείται το LNB και όσο πιο δυτικά είναι ο δορυφόρος τόσο πιο αριστερά τοποθετείται το LNB. Το περιγράφω λίγο χοντρικά για να το καταλάβεις. Φαίνεται αυτό που λέω στην εικόνα σου..

----------


## ezizu

Ουσιαστικά η σειρά των δορυφόρων είναι ανάποδα, όπως  βλέπεις τα  αντίστοιχα LNB στην φώτο.
Φαντάσου την εσωτερική πλευρά του πιάτου σαν ένα καθρέπτη και εσύ να <<βλέπεις>> τους δορυφόρους μέσω του καθρέπτη. 
Δες την παρακάτω εικόνα ίσως σε βοηθήσει να το καταλάβεις: 

SAT.jpg
Το στρογγυλό που φαίνεται στην εικόνα είναι το πιάτο (πίσω/εξωτερική πλευρά) και πάνω στην μαύρη γραμμή είναι οι δορυφόροι .
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να μην σε μπέρδεψα περισσότερο.

----------

gate7 (06-06-16)

----------


## linux

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες

----------


## gate7

Να ρωτήσω κάτι σε πιάτο 60cm που δίνει ο ote θα είναι καλό να μπει ένα 2ο lnb για Digea? γιατί πιστεύω ότι για παραπάνω lnb χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερο πιάτο ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Την κεραία του οτε θα την χρησιμοποιήσεις  για τον οτε, για την digea 3 μοίρες θα χρειαστείς τουλάχιστον πιάτο 90cm δεν κατεβαίνει σε πιο μικρή διάσταση θα έχεις διακοπές με βροχή  και αν δεν έχεις εξοπλισμό να μετρήσεις να προτιμήσεις κεραία πάνω απο 1 μ σε αυτή την διάσταση θα βάλεις κέντρο τις 3 μοίρες και παράκεντρο τις 9 μοίρες  η κεραία του οτε δεν σηκώνει δεύτερο lnb είναι πολύ μικρή η κεραία

----------

ezizu (09-06-16), gate7 (09-06-16)

----------


## gate7

> Την κεραία του οτε θα την χρησιμοποιήσεις  για τον οτε, για την digea 3 μοίρες θα χρειαστείς τουλάχιστον πιάτο 90cm δεν κατεβαίνει σε πιο μικρή διάσταση θα έχεις διακοπές με βροχή  και αν δεν έχεις εξοπλισμό να μετρήσεις να προτιμήσεις κεραία πάνω απο 1 μ σε αυτή την διάσταση θα βάλεις κέντρο τις 3 μοίρες και παράκεντρο τις 9 μοίρες  η κεραία του οτε δεν σηκώνει δεύτερο lnb είναι πολύ μικρή η κεραία


Οπότε για πάνω από 1 lnb θέλουμε πιάτο μεγαλύτερο των 90cm. Το ίδιο αν είχαμε και πιάτο από nova γιατί και αυτό μικρό είναι.Έχω αγοράσει πεδιόμετρο για να δω για το σήμα.

----------


## manolo

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τη nova με τη διαφορά ότι δεν μπορείς σε ένα πιάτο του 1m να το κάνεις εδώ όπως πιο πάνω - δηλαδή 3 μοίρες κέντρο και 9 παράκεντρα γιατί εδώ έχεις να κάνεις με τον Hotbird που είναι στις 13 μοίρες (10 μοίρες απόσταση από τις 3 μοίρες της Digea) (εκτός κι αν έχεις πιάτο toroidal της WaveFrontier οπότε μπορείς άνετα να τα βάλεις όλα πάνω του). Μπορείς όμως με ένα πιάτο του 1m να παίξεις με Nova και ΟΤΕ (13 μοίρες και 9 μοίρες), το ένα κέντρο το άλλο παράκεντρα, αρκεί να κεντράρεις καλά με το πεδιόμετρό σου.

----------


## gate7

Πάντως έχω δει αρκετούς στην περιοχή που με το πιάτο του οτε τοποθετούν και 2ο lnb αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα σε κακοκαιρία.

Μέχρι και εδώ βλέπω http://www.satleo.gr/cdn/component/c...eo/4202-ote-tv
ότι σε πιάτο οτε έχουν βάλει δύο lnb ένα για eurobird (οτε) και ένα για hotbird (nova)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Στο ξεκίνημα του οτε τν οι κεραίες  που τοποθετουσαμε ήταν 80cm μην τις μπερδεύεις .οι καινουριες ειναι 60cmδεν μπαινει παρακεντρο π.χ13  μοίρες θα ταυτιζόταν  σχεδον τα lnb φυση αδύνατο  να κατεβασει σήμα στην παρακεντρη λήψη

----------


## gate7

> Στο ξεκίνημα του οτε τν οι κεραίες  που τοποθετουσαμε ήταν 80cm μην τις μπερδεύεις .οι καινουριες ειναι 60cmδεν μπαινει παρακεντρο π.χ13  μοίρες θα ταυτιζόταν  σχεδον τα lnb φυση αδύνατο  να κατεβασει σήμα στην παρακεντρη λήψη


Ναι έχεις δίκιο τώρα που το λες τα πρώτα πιάτα του ote ήταν πιο μεγάλα ενώ τώρα πλέον δίνουν των 60cm.
Άρα μάλλον και αυτό που διάβασα που έδωσα λινκ παραπάνω θα είναι 80cm (ναι το γράφει τώρα το πρόσεξα) γι'αυτό έβαλε δύο lnb.

----------


## gate7

Μιλούσα με ένα φίλο που δουλεύει με έναν σε εγκαταστάσεις δορυφορικών συστημάτων και μου είπε ότι εδώ στην ελλάδα πιάνουμε λέει από τους δορυφόρους hotbird και astra. 

Εγώ ξέρω από ότι έχουμε πει και από ότι έχω διαβάσει γενικά ότι έχουμε eurobird 9 --> οτε tv (το γράφει και η σελίδα του), hotbird 13 --> nova και eutelsat 3 --> digea. Ο astra είναι στις 19,2 και είναι για FTA για ελεύθερα κανάλια σωστά δεν τα λέω;

Ρωτάω γιατί ενώ τα έχω σε μια σειρά στο μυαλό μου μια και τώρα θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τα δορυφορικά με μπέρδεψε με αυτά που μου είπε.

----------


## ezizu

Σωστά τα λες. Τα γράφω ήδη στο ποστ#3 και ποστ#5.
Στον Eutelsat-Hotbird 13B (13E) υπάρχουν τα Ελληνικά κανάλια της Digea μέσω του πακέτου της Nova.
Στον Eutelsat 3B (3,1Ε) υπάρχουν επίσης τα κανάλια της Digea, με κωδικοποίηση BISS (κάποιοι δέκτες όμως τα λαμβάνουν κανονικά).  
Να σημειωθεί ότι ο ASTRA 19.2E δεν είναι μόνο για FTA κανάλια, υπάρχουν και κωδικοποιημένα.

----------


## gate7

> Σωστά τα λες. Τα γράφω ήδη στο ποστ#3 και ποστ#5.
> Στον Eutelsat-Hotbird 13B (13E) υπάρχουν τα Ελληνικά κανάλια της Digea μέσω του πακέτου της Nova.
> Στον Eutelsat 3B (3,1Ε) υπάρχουν επίσης τα κανάλια της Digea, με κωδικοποίηση BISS (κάποιοι δέκτες όμως τα λαμβάνουν κανονικά). Να σημειωθεί ότι ο ASTRA 19.2E δεν είναι μόνο για FTA κανάλια, υπάρχουν και κωδικοποιημένα.


Ναι αυτά του είπα και εγώ ακριβώς. Απορώ πως δουλεύει σε δορυφορικά συστήματα αν δεν ξέρει αυτά που είναι βασικά.

----------

